# Diabetes clinic team join Roundhay parkrun in Leeds



## Copepod (Sep 8, 2017)

A diabetes consultant at St James Hospital, Leeds, who is a regular at Roundhay, one of 6 parkruns in Leeds, encouraged several members of the diabetes team to try parkrun, so they will be able to recommend the experience to attenders at clinic. Great idea - let's hope it encourages more people with diabetes to try parkrun - and their family and friends, too.

http://blog.parkrun.com/uk/2017/09/07/prove-project-diabetes-mob-run/


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2017)

I have done 3 Re-Wires very close to Roundhay. Travelling from NE. One day in the winter it was very cold & I did not think we were going to get back because of snow (11.30 pm) ?  Good for them !


----------

